# best looking pamphobeteus?female?



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 25, 2011)

I was considerigng getting pamphobeteus antinous... JEt Black & Huge
but wanted to know what the best looking Species in the pamphobeteus genus are!!!!

post pics & your opinions!! thanks!!!:biggrin:
All the males are Awsome looking.. but thats obvious !!!


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Nov 25, 2011)

+My vote goes for P. ultramarinus.
Smok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grin (Nov 25, 2011)

It's hard to choose >.<
i'd go with p. nigricolor or  P. ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hamhock 74 (Nov 25, 2011)

+ to the ultramarinus, and a vote for p. ornatus


----------



## grayzone (Nov 25, 2011)

nigricolor is the first one that pops into my mind but there is A LOT of beautiful sp. in this genus


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm refreshing this thread because I'm now wondering the same thing. Best female pampho, anyone?


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 30, 2014)

CFNSmok.PL said:


> +My vote goes for P. ultramarinus.


The clear winner.  But, most of us can't afford them at this point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 30, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> The clear winner.  But, most of us can't afford them at this point.


Poec, do you know anything about Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran"? That was the one I was looking at, but I don't know if only the male shows the beautiful red coloring or not. Here is the photo that got me interested.


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 30, 2014)

I think P. ultramarinus is just absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 30, 2014)

miss moxie said:


> Poec, do you know anything about Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran"? That was the one I was looking at, but I don't know if only the male shows the beautiful red coloring or not. Here is the photo that got me interested.


Not up on all the new Pamphos, but the one in the pic has the usual young Pampho color and markings.  Many species have purple/pink lines radiating on the carapace and a 'Christmas tree' pattern on the abdomen that they lose when they're still small.  I have some P. platyomma slings that had those colors (2nd or 3rd instar), but they've molted twice since then and on the last molt went from a very distinct Christmas tree to absolutely no abdominal markings at all.  Gone, just like that.  A lot of people wish they'd keep the sling colors and markings.  Still a great genus.  They're big, leggy, lively, and always hungry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 30, 2014)

Ahhh, I see. So it's a young Pampho trait most likely. I want to procure some sort of Pamphobeteus next to dip my toes in the faster tarantula water, so to speak. Doing my research on them now to decide what would be best for me. I do love the incredible colors, but that's not the most important aspect for me. I don't know if there is one specific species that is a hell-raiser compared to the others, or if they're all about the same. But I definitely don't want to pick out the most defensive one right off the bat.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 30, 2014)

miss moxie said:


> Ahhh, I see. So it's a young Pampho trait most likely. I want to procure some sort of Pamphobeteus next to dip my toes in the faster tarantula water, so to speak. Doing my research on them now to decide what would be best for me. I do love the incredible colors, but that's not the most important aspect for me. I don't know if there is one specific species that is a hell-raiser compared to the others, or if they're all about the same. But I definitely don't want to pick out the most defensive one right off the bat.



Definitely a young Pampho color/marking trait.  Pamphos are a good genus once you've gotten comfortable with the beginner species.  Easy to keep, hardy, & fast-growing; a little quick and sometimes feisty, but easy to control.  Nothing like an OBT.  In my experience of half a dozen Pampho species, antinous is the most wired.  Cool spider.  

If you like Pamphos, you'll also like Phormictopus, as they're a lot like a Caribbean version of Pamphos.  Females look similar, and mature males likewise are highly colored and gorgeous.  

Both genera deserve to be more common in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 30, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Definitely a young Pampho color/marking trait.  Pamphos are a good genus once you've gotten comfortable with the beginner species.  Easy to keep, hardy, & fast-growing; a little quick and sometimes feisty, but easy to control.  Nothing like an OBT.  In my experience of half a dozen Pampho species, antinous is the most wired.  Cool spider.
> 
> If you like Pamphos, you'll also like Phormictopus, as they're a lot like a Caribbean version of Pamphos.  Females look similar, and mature males likewise are highly colored and gorgeous.
> 
> Both genera deserve to be more common in the hobby.


Cool, thank you very much for that information. I talked to cold blood about it, and he gave me a lot of good information on husbandry and such. I'll take your suggestions into account when I finally make a Pampho purchase, and I'll look at the Phormictopus genus too.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 30, 2014)

I just measured my platyomma that just shed and completely lost their 'Christmas trees.'  They're slightly over 3".  I got them earlier this summer, and they were half that size.  Another good ting about that genus.  And Phormictopus too; I got some 1/2" 2nd instar P cancerides a couple months ago, that have since shed twice.  Seems like they have 2 or 3 good meals and they're molting again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 30, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I just measured my platyomma that just shed and completely lost their 'Christmas trees.'  They're slightly over 3".  I got them earlier this summer, and they were half that size.  Another good ting about that genus.  And Phormictopus too; I got some 1/2" 2nd instar P cancerides a couple months ago, that have since shed twice.  Seems like they have 2 or 3 good meals and they're molting again.


That's exactly what cold blood said, that they are molting fiends! He also mentioned that they have wild feeding responses, which is a big part of the T allure to me. I do enjoy watching a predator do what they do best.

Perhaps if I get a sling now, I'll have a sizable christmas tree by December...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JZC (Sep 30, 2014)

The thing that intrigues me about the female pamphos are the subtle highlights in pink or purple or blue that pop against the dark velvety black or brown in most species. In case you can't tell, I plan on buying a bunch.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 6, 2014)

JZC said:


> The thing that intrigues me about the female pamphos are the subtle highlights in pink or purple or blue that pop against the dark velvety black or brown in most species. In case you can't tell, I plan on buying a bunch.


well if u get any sub adult male P antinous or P Plattyomma hit me up Although my females got a few inches til fully mature.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

Im sorry but Im refreshing this thread. Im considering one as my next target. Also some ultramarinus females turn a boring brown as others have pointed.

What about P. sp. costa?


----------



## sasker (Oct 12, 2017)

I like my P. sp Mascara very. She has pink satae on her abdomen, a light brown carapace with contrasting black femurs and lighter tibia/tarsi. Perhaps they are not as 'bling-bling' as P. ultramanus, but IMO they are among the most attractive Pamphos available.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Oct 12, 2017)

P.antinous females are by far the most attractive IMO. Jet black with a beautiful red abdomen. They start off brown/greyish like most slings and the colour starts to set in around the 2-3" mark. They grow incredibly fast as well, got mine in June and she's molted three times since. Reminds me of Theraphosa only much better looking. Check out my beautiful female.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SingaporeB (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Im sorry but Im refreshing this thread. Im considering one as my next target. Also some ultramarinus females turn a boring brown as others have pointed.
> 
> What about P. sp. costa?


This genus needs a lot of work done on it. Sellers in the US use nothing but pics of slings. Seems like there is a new species every month.

p. solaris is the new looker in Europe. If the Netbug lady gets some slings she'll want $800 for one and $1,500 for a sexed female.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> This genus needs a lot of work done on it. Sellers in the US use nothing but pics of slings. Seems like there is a new species every month.
> 
> p. solaris is the new looker in Europe. If the Netbug lady gets some slings she'll want $800 for one and $1,500 for a sexed female.


Arachnoiden has 1,100 for a breeding pair (but still babies). Probably 900 = female. 300 = male.


----------



## SingaporeB (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Arachnoiden has 1,100 for a breeding pair (but still babies). Probably 900 = female. 300 = male.


Yeah I should have mentioned that site, it's one of the very few with pampho pics. http://arachnoiden.com/shop-tarantulas/

He indeed has a solaris 2"-21/2" female for $799.99

Check out his pampho pics on the right side of the screen.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Im sorry but Im refreshing this thread. Im considering one as my next target. Also some ultramarinus females turn a boring brown as others have pointed.
> 
> What about P. sp. costa?


Just bought a female Pamphobeteus sp Costa off @KezyGLA. 9cm leg span. Unbelievably stunning. I rushed these pics and I was in my windowless bathroom due to unpacking her. They do her absolutely no justice. I've no idea if they keep these markings as they mature but I'm thoroughly enjoying her now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I was considerigng getting pamphobeteus antinous... JEt Black & Huge
> but wanted to know what the best looking Species in the pamphobeteus genus are!!!!
> 
> post pics & your opinions!! thanks!!!:biggrin:
> All the males are Awsome looking.. but thats obvious !!!



Hands down Solaris!!!

Currently saving up for a female now!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Just bought a female Pamphobeteus sp Costa off @KezyGLA. 9cm leg span. Unbelievably stunning. I rushed these pics and I was in my windowless bathroom due to unpacking her. They do her absolutely no justice. I've no idea if they keep these markings as they mature but I'm thoroughly enjoying her now.




Your photo style worsens the drooling as one continues to scroll downward.  If I see you attach a pic I will make sure not to scroll any further 


Edit: What do you think of Pamphos? Ultimate display Ts? That is the word "hide" is not in their vocabulary.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Yes. If that expensive spider is 799, then my old hobby is waaay more expensive. The only difference is the thing i collected in the past
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have 2 and this lass at 9cm is the biggest. My Pamphobeteus antinous comes out at night but she stops in her burrow during the day. 

The Costa hasn't bothered going into her hide yet at all.


----------



## sasker (Oct 12, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I've no idea if they keep these markings as they mature but I'm thoroughly enjoying her now


I like the pink eyebrows that many Pamphos have.

And yes, your pictures are absolutely horrible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

Which of these Pamphobeteus have black females? (some are brown which I hate):

Pamphobeteus antinous
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Pamphobeteus solars
Pamphobeteus platyomma
Pamphobeteus nigricolor
Pamphobeteus nigricolor true form
Pamphobeteus petersi
Pamphobeteus vespertinus
Pamphobeteus grandis
Pamphobeteus Machalla
Pamphobeteus Esmeraldas
Pamphobeteus fortis
Pamphobeteus Costa
Pamphobeteus Santo Domingo
Pamphobeteus Ecuador II
Pamphobeteus ornatus
Pamphobeteus insignis
Pamphobeteus duran
Pamphobeteus cascada
Pamphobeteus mascara


----------



## basin79 (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Which of these Pamphobeteus have black females? (some are brown which I hate):
> 
> Pamphobeteus antinous
> Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
> ...


Pamphobeteus antinous (Peru big black) do. That's why I bought one. Massive black tarantula with a red arse.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Pamphobeteus antinous (Peru big black) do. That's why I bought one. Massive black tarantula with a red arse.



Antinous is the only Pamphobeteus with black background coloration? That is very sad indeed.
If one cannot get a spider ala rainbow, black is always the next best thing.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Antinous is the only Pamphobeteus with black background coloration? That is very sad indeed.
> If one cannot get a spider ala rainbow, black is always the next best thing.


Ha ha ha ha. I'm sure more Pamphobeteus sp do. But antinous are black. A larger, and leggier Grammostola pulchra who forgot to apply sunblock to it's arse whilst out sightseeing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tomoran (Oct 12, 2017)

P. antinous gets my vote. LOVE that black velvety beauty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina (Oct 12, 2017)

P nigricolor is not so bad either. Unfortunately there are two forms and I don't know which one I have... Mine is a nice dark grey with silvery "eyebrows", a coloring that I find very attractive. It's not brown - I don't like that either. I'll try to get a pic later.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> (some are brown which I hate):


When pre-molt...brown is normal.


P. nigricolor (hobby)












Resized952017022895233014



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2017
__ 3



						nigricolor.

Gotta love Pamphs!!
					
















Resized952016112295174054



__ cold blood
__ Nov 22, 2016
__ 1



						nigricolor
					




This is the pre-molt look...













Resized952016112095154314



__ cold blood
__ Nov 20, 2016
__ 4



						very fat nigricolor.   She's about 6.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

cold blood said:


> When pre-molt...brown is normal.
> 
> 
> P. nigricolor (hobby)
> ...



You're scaring me away! That is something you're supposed to keep a secret, so I get drawn into the genus! 

But seriously, which species are naturally brown from the list I provided? Google is such a chronic liar.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 12, 2017)

getting close to pre molt again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 12, 2017)

boina said:


> P nigricolor is not so bad either. Unfortunately there are two forms and I don't know which one I have... Mine is a nice dark grey with silvery "eyebrows", a coloring that I find very attractive. It's not brown - I don't like that either. I'll try to get a pic later.


Have you not had it long enough to molt?  It _should_ turn deep brown before molting.

Hobby form nigricolor have the Christmas tree pattern as slings, true nigricolor does not.   I wouldn't have any idea about the differences in adults though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

Which species rank as the smallest? Ultramarinus probably is #1. I like my Ts on the smaller side - I would probably go with species that max out at 7.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

How black is P. grandis?


----------



## boina (Oct 12, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Have you not had it long enough to molt?  It _should_ turn deep brown before molting.
> 
> Hobby form nigricolor have the Christmas tree pattern as slings, true nigricolor does not.   I wouldn't have any idea about the differences in adults though.


I've gotten it as a juvenile without a Christmas tree pattern, so I don't know if it had one as a sling. It only turned adult with it's last molt, before it still had some purple-ish colors, so it wasn't brown. And so far - about 6 months after the last molt - it's not brown either... ok, maybe a hint of brown.

Anyway P. petersi is one of the smaller ones, but also one of the brownest. The other completely, utterly brown one is fortis. Vespertinus is brown, too. 

Nigricolor and antinous are both pretty big.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

boina said:


> I've gotten it as a juvenile without a Christmas tree pattern, so I don't know if it had one as a sling. It only turned adult with it's last molt, before it still had some purple-ish colors, so it wasn't brown. And so far - about 6 months after the last molt - it's not brown either... ok, maybe a hint of brown.
> 
> Anyway P. petersi is one of the smaller ones, but also one of the brownest. The other completely, utterly brown one is fortis. Vespertinus is brown, too.
> 
> Nigricolor and antinous are both pretty big.



Thank you!  I want antinous but its so big. Is petersi the same as grandis?


----------



## cold blood (Oct 12, 2017)

boina said:


> I've gotten it as a juvenile without a Christmas tree pattern, so I don't know if it had one as a sling. It only turned adult with it's last molt, before it still had some purple-ish colors, so it wasn't brown. And so far - about 6 months after the last molt - it's not brown either... ok, maybe a hint of brown.


Ahh, those deep brown pre molt colors didn't come into effect on mine till around 4"...prior to that it was much more subtle.

I find many things about Pamps change with every molt (aside from the much longer legs).    Between 2 and 3" the patterning on the carapace of my female was bright pink for example...quite stunning as she was otherwise jet black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Thank you!  I want antinous but its so big. Is petersi the same as grandis?


I don't think so.


----------



## sasker (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I like my Ts on the smaller side


Then you should not consider any Pampho at all!  I think all Pamphobeteus sp. get pretty large, but the smaller ones will be about 7 inch max, I guess. But the difference in size between 7 and 8 inch is not that big, and I am sure that once you have one you will like it so much that you can't wait for it to get even bigger. 

Have you tried _Cyriocosmus_? They are usually not very brown and they stay smaller

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

sasker said:


> Have you tried _Cyriocosmus_? They are usually not very brown and they stay smaller


You mean those microscopic tarantulas invisible to the naked eye?  No. 

Okay, Ill get one giant spider! But it has to be a Pamphobeteus


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 12, 2017)

Get a Theraphosa if you only want one giant. Go big or go home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Get a Theraphosa if you only want one giant. Go big or go home.


Has the color of human poop. Nope

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Has the color of human poop. Nope


..

Only people who don't keep them think they're all brown.  Keep that in mind..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sasker (Oct 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Has the color of human poop.


Speaking from experience? Man, review your diet and add more fibers and vegetables!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 13, 2017)

Okay! Judgement day (my opinion)!

All the species with black females get my vote! 

1. Pamphobeteus antinous
2. Pamphobeteus cf. antinous
3. Pamphobeteus sp. "tigris" (needs confirmation)
4. Pamphobeteus grandis (from the NE of Peru). Formally named back in 2008. From what I have gathered so far P. grandis (SE Peru) resembles the antinous, maybe some slight differences in morphology.
5. Probably one can say P. nigricolor is black as well!


----------



## campj (Oct 13, 2017)

I think Pamphobeteus sp cascada is what you're looking for. Velvety black with red highlights and don't get too huge (7.5") as adults. I've got a pair, both juvenile, and they're pretty great.


----------



## Deeser (Oct 13, 2017)

I believe Pamphobeteus sp. Machala females are mostly black as well, but as stated above, and like most(all?) pamphs, they do go heavy brown before moulting.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 13, 2017)

I didn’t read the whole thread because I’m a bum. Ultramarinus females are beautiful; they’re black with pink on the carapace and purple femurs. They’re one of the smallest in the genus.

Edit: Ok now I read the whole thread. My female never turned brown, but she’s just a sample size of one. I gave her and two mature males to Steve at Arachnoiden, so maybe he’ll be able to repeat his breeding feat and produce some slings. I think he and Ana at netbug are the only ones in the states to breed this species. It sounds like that may be what you’re looking for. I have a juvenile pair of Solaris and they’re gorgeous now, but I can’t tell you anything about their adult coloring that you couldn’t see from a google image search yourself.

I’m the second-worst photographer on the site, but here’s an adult female P ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm trying to get more information on P. sp. "tigris" but can't find any, even clear pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 13, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> ..
> 
> Only people who don't keep them think they're all brown.  Keep that in mind..


My stirmi was a lovely auburn lass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles (Oct 13, 2017)

I really am terrible at this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 13, 2017)

Thistles said:


> View attachment 254728
> 
> I really am terrible at this.



Ultramarinus is such a noble spider. It certainly deserves an owner who knows how to take pix of her. Quick! Give it to me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 13, 2017)

Thistles said:


> View attachment 254728
> 
> I really am terrible at this.


Go closer.  
Maybe rest your arms on the enclosure to let the camera focus.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 13, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> ..
> 
> Only people who don't keep them think they're all brown.  Keep that in mind..



Are you seeing blues and reds and purples in Theraphosa specimens? I must be going blind


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 13, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Are you seeing blues and reds and purples in Theraphosa specimens? I must be going blind


Post molt they are lovely.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 13, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Ultramarinus is such a noble spider. It certainly deserves an owner who knows how to take pix of her. Quick! Give it to me!





Venom1080 said:


> Go closer.
> Maybe rest your arms on the enclosure to let the camera focus.


I don’t have her anymore, but thank you for the advice, Venom. I just use my iPhone, and at the time I hadn’t figured out zoom and focusing and turning off the flash. You know, basic stuff that every 10 year old can do.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thistles said:


> View attachment 254728
> 
> I really am terrible at this.


Not at all! Your being way too hard on yourself.


efmp1987 said:


> Are you seeing blues and reds and purples in Theraphosa specimens? I must be going blind


They don't have any blues, obviously, but my female has beautiful red abdomen hairs. I think they are drastically underrated looks wise.


----------



## xenesthis (Oct 28, 2017)

From my experiences of importing Pamphobeteus petersi since 1999, they are a large species as I've had females around 8.75". They breed at a size of 6.5".


----------



## Ella1984 (Jan 11, 2020)

SingaporeB said:


> This genus needs a lot of work done on it. Sellers in the US use nothing but pics of slings. Seems like there is a new species every month.
> 
> p. solaris is the new looker in Europe. If the Netbug lady gets some slings she'll want $800 for one and $1,500 for a sexed female.


  I have 4 Pamphobeteus Solaris.  Totally worth every penny. Both males and females the same gorgeous and way way more colorful that P. Ultramarinus or even hundreds of other tarantula species. Bright colored, huge, calm and grow fast.  The best T i ever saw. Will buy more and more if i will find some for sale. Super hard to get those.



boina said:


> I've gotten it as a juvenile without a Christmas tree pattern, so I don't know if it had one as a sling. It only turned adult with it's last molt, before it still had some purple-ish colors, so it wasn't brown. And so far - about 6 months after the last molt - it's not brown either... ok, maybe a hint of brown.
> 
> Anyway P. petersi is one of the smaller ones, but also one of the brownest. The other completely, utterly brown one is fortis. Vespertinus is brown, too.
> 
> Nigricolor and antinous are both pretty big.


Pamphobeteus Petersi is definitely not one of the smallest ones!! I have 3 adult females: 9", 8.75" and the youngest one is 8". Petersi also called Peruvian Giant Backfire Birdeater. It is very large Pampho.



miss moxie said:


> My stirmi was a lovely auburn lass.


My 9" Stirmi female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

